
Major changes in WordPress 4.7 - davidbhayes
https://wpshout.com/three-changes-everything-features-wordpress-4-7/
======
Viper007Bond
See also:
[https://wordpress.org/news/2016/12/vaughan/](https://wordpress.org/news/2016/12/vaughan/)

~~~
ohyoutravel
Yeah, why is the main link directed to some guy's blog rather than the
official announcement on wp.org?

~~~
8bitpony
I don't see any problem with this; the link posted provides more insight and
commentary than the official post.

------
CM30
The PHP templates for all post types thing reminds me of term meta from the
last major update; a rather obvious feature whose non inclusion in past
versions didn't really make much sense. Surprised it took from WordPress 6.5
years to add the ability to choose templates for custom post types.

Custom CSS in the customiser is pretty neat.

And yeah, the REST API endpoint updates are nice to see as well.

------
ben_jones
Why would any major WP site integrate a REST API if it means their content is
going to be accessed without the gateway of advertisements on their own site?
Ya it'd be flipping fantastic if people made aggregators for good sites with
the new features, but isn't it a direct conflict with business interests?

~~~
rmccue
All the data in the API was carefully chosen to ensure we don't expose any
more than is already. RSS feeds already expose a huge chunk of this.

------
ausjke
Looks great and just upgrade my site smoothly. No modules are broken which is
great.

------
ferdbold
I guess this means the WP REST API plugin is deprecated?

~~~
rmccue
The plugin's no longer required, and is a no-op if you activate it on 4.7.
We're still working out the plan going forward, but likely it will become
where we test out beta code and new endpoints.

